# What Colour? Navarra Blue Or Glacier White



## CanIGetAOhYeah (9 mo ago)

Hello! I have put in an order for a MK3 TT Sport and have still not decided on a colour! I have not managed to see a TT in my spec in Navarra or White, 

Please can I have your opinion on what would look best? Feel free to share some photos to help!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

My tts black edition is glacier white. Looks great I think


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Blue!

I'm not a big lover of white/grey/black...


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Navarra Blue is quite dark metallic but looks better in bright sunlight but hides the TT's glorious shape. Glacier white shows off the TT lines perfectly and hides light scratches well. You need to physically view each and make your own decision.


----------



## CanIGetAOhYeah (9 mo ago)

wendigo said:


> Navarra Blue is quite dark metallic but looks better in bright sunlight but hides the TT's glorious shape. Glacier white shows off the TT lines perfectly and hides light scratches well. You need to physically view each and make your own decision.


That is the trouble! I have not managed to find one within a reasonable distance! I was hoping for some insight from people who have seen both or could share some pictures of their own pride and joy

I appreciate it’s a very personal decision however all opinions help!

Thanks for your write up and all the other opinions above


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Every car on the road today seems to be black, white, primer, sorry grey or silver. Not colours just lack of colour. Dull, dull, dull. Clearly a popular choice but I'm afraid the buyers are just unimaginitive and sorry to say it just wrong.

Of your choices go blue, doesn't matter what shade of blue so long as it stops you buying white.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> Every car on the road today seems to be black, white, primer, sorry grey or silver. Not colours just lack of colour. Dull, dull, dull. Clearly a popular choice but I'm afraid the buyers are just unimaginitive and sorry to say it just wrong.
> 
> Of your choices go blue, doesn't matter what shade of blue so long as it stops you buying white.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


That's a bit whiteist


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Apparently grey is top for the fourth year running. Monochrome colours are easier to sell on in the second hand market. I do think Audi’s in general look good in white but the TT looks good in any colour! I would try and check out a couple in the colours you are thinking about first and go from there.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Can you still order Ara Blue? I thought my TTS looked amazing in that.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

A colleague at work has a TTS in Shiraz Red - looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

chelspeed said:


> Every car on the road today seems to be black, white, primer, sorry grey or silver. Not colours just lack of colour. Dull, dull, dull. Clearly a popular choice but I'm afraid the buyers are just unimaginitive and sorry to say it just wrong.
> 
> Of your choices go blue, doesn't matter what shade of blue so long as it stops you buying white.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I agree with the first bit, but Navarra Blue doesn't do the lines of a TT any justice at all IMO.

A TT deserves to be a bold colour.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I actually saw one in Sepang for the first time today. I love the colour on the SQ5 but don’t think it looked as good on the TTS. Think bold or lighter is definitely better.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Really?
I think Sepang is one of the better colours on a TT, I didn’t want one as I thought it was too common… that said I’ve hardly seen another one in Sepang.
Under sunlight it looks amazing IMO


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

CanIGetAOhYeah said:


> Hello! I have put in an order for a MK3 TT Sport and have still not decided on a colour! I have not managed to see a TT in my spec in Navarra or White,
> 
> Please can I have your opinion on what would look best? Feel free to share some photos to help!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If these are your only colours, then I’d go white, it simply shows of the lines better


----------



## CanIGetAOhYeah (9 mo ago)

Molinos said:


> If these are your only colours, then I’d go white, it simply shows of the lines better


I just saw a Tango Red TT and now that’s a new colour up for debate!

Im amazed there are none near me and that Audi don’t do colour samples / swatches in the dealership anymore to look at!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tango Red

Nowt wrong with Tango Red, even better on a black edition car


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

I agree with users who said to avoid dark colours. They hide the subtle lines that designers worked hard to make.
I have a friend who has black TTS.
Even next to my silver TT it looks like a completely different car.
I dont think dark choices are inherently bad, but light colours make the car really stand out.
Also some colours cannot be done justice by photos.
For example I was looking at some ads for a yellow TT. On picture it looks like a taxi car.
But then I saw a Vegas Yellow TTS last year live.
Boy, I wanted to go and trade in my silver TT that moment.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

I ordered a sport edition a couple of months ago and debated about colour for a while. I was fortunate the local dealer had several used cars in and they pretty much had every colour. I test drove a Navarra blue and nearly ordered that colour, I think it’s “classy” and does look good in bright light.. unfortunately we have a lot more dull days than bright ones and the TT profile really deserves showing off so I went with silver which these days is far less common than it was, and much less so than grey, silver looks great with the black mirrors and blade alloys on the sport edition too.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

White shows off the lines great. Especially in black edition. When I was looking I waited untill the right white one was available and I enjoy the sight of it every day.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

CanIGetAOhYeah said:


> I just saw a Tango Red TT and now that’s a new colour up for debate!
> 
> Im amazed there are none near me and that Audi don’t do colour samples / swatches in the dealership anymore to look at!


Tango Red is a great colour, it really stands out from the crowd


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I do love them in Tango Red when they’re fairly new but I saw a rather faded pinky one recently which didn’t look great.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

The Vegas Yellow that I saw today was pretty tasty!


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

I quite like the Floret Silver, it looks so much different in the flesh than it does on photos.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

A good "dealer video" of the Silver Sport Edition..... it's personal taste obviously but I'm not a fan of the plastic trim that's stuck on the S line exterior, prefer the sleeker lines of the sport/sport edition


----------



## CanIGetAOhYeah (9 mo ago)

Yeah, I have to agree with you on the Trim Levels! I have managed to see a lot of the colours now through about 300 miles of travelling!

Navarra & Floret are the classier and better looking colours out of the current standard options,

They where the only colours that looked metallic too!

The Floret does look lovely in that lighting!


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Here you go


----------



## CanIGetAOhYeah (9 mo ago)

UPDATE:

I have ordered Floret Silver with the 19” Wheels!

Thanks for all of your help and opinions! It really helped


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

CanIGetAOhYeah said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have ordered Floret Silver with the 19” Wheels!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help and opinions! It really help


Nice choice!
I own a 2016 Floret Silver. Its a nice compromise between light and dark colours. Also one of those colours for which photos don’t do justice.
Pics when you get it


----------



## CanIGetAOhYeah (9 mo ago)

KarlSwiss said:


> Nice choice!
> I own a 2016 Floret Silver. Its a nice compromise between light and dark colours. Also one of those colours for which photos don’t do justice.
> Pics when you get it


Thank you! I will definitely post some pictures when it arrives!


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Blue. Not keen on white or black or silver.

Solar orange for me.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

I think Navarra blue looks classy. White is a bit too common and you gotta keep it clean.
Best blue I've seen is Ara - pricey but looks fantastic, sparkly like a shiny football badge sticker!
Hopefully you keep your Silver clean...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats!! 🆒 



CanIGetAOhYeah said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have ordered Floret Silver with the 19” Wheels!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help and opinions! It really help


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

AlrightSally said:


> Hopefully you keep your Silver clean...


Silver is actually one of the easiest colours to keep looking clean, even when it's quite grubby it still looks clean.


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

No takers for our Viper Green then?


----------

